# bought new winter tires for 06 F250



## T&M SnowMan (Sep 29, 2008)

hey guys, just bought a set of 4 Good Year DuraTracs for my 06 F250 for my spare stock rims (wanted good winter set of tires for plowing)...anybody have these?...Any opinions on them...experience any problems?..they look like a great tire and have gotten great reviews...let me know what ya think guys...thanks


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

i have never seen those tires and like the looks of them a lot!

Do you have any pics of them on your truck?


----------



## Seaway25 (Sep 15, 2009)

What did you pay for 4 of them mounted?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Those do look like some decent M&S from Goodyear. Finally.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;821776 said:


> Those do look like some decent M&S from Goodyear. Finally.


x2. I hear many guys rave about the Workhorses, but I just don't see it. At least these have lots of siping, and small tread blocks. Look studdable.

Plus they have nice big white letters on the side, which is super important.

I do find it comical when someone buys something, and then ask if people have opinions/experience with them


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

2COR517;821786 said:


> I do find it comical when someone buys something, and then ask if people have opinions/experience with them


Noticed that as well. Sorta SOL now.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Would siping a brand new set of tires be worth it? Does it really make a big difference?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

There's no question that siping improves performanc in snow/ice. Do some searching on Google. There's a guy who used a skilsaw and utility knife on his Super Swampers.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

2COR517;821794 said:


> There's no question that siping improves performanc in snow/ice. Do some searching on Google. There's a guy who used a skilsaw and utility knife on his Super Swampers.


Nice. I can have discount tire do mine for free. I shoulda had them do it when I bought my tires. Thanks


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Are you going to sipe the Nittos? They look pretty good to start with.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

They are nice. Thats why im not sure if it will be a big difference. Ill take a pic. Be back in a sec


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)




----------



## OttolawnHD (Oct 8, 2009)

I have a set of those on my '06 2500HD they're working great so far


----------



## OttolawnHD (Oct 8, 2009)

I have a set of those on my '06 2500 HD they work great, i pull a 24' enclosed trailer everday and they hold up really well


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Tires look good.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

FULL TRUCK PIC JUSTIN!!!! lol
and yes I meant to use all caps for those that will ask.


----------



## T&M SnowMan (Sep 29, 2008)

2COR517;821786 said:


> x2. I hear many guys rave about the Workhorses, but I just don't see it. At least these have lots of siping, and small tread blocks. Look studdable.
> 
> Plus they have nice big white letters on the side, which is super important.
> 
> I do find it comical when someone buys something, and then ask if people have opinions/experience with them


Im glad you find it comical....cause Im one for comedy, so its almost just as fun to burst your bubble....I did do my research...I compared styles, brands, load ranges, prices, talked to people at NTB, Sears, TireWarehouse....looked at other forums, read reviews...just because I didnt specify that I did my homework through other sources doesnt mean I went in blindfolded..lol...Im not sure who goes out and spends over $1000 and doesnt look into their purchase...loI...I was simply just trying to find if anyone on here has plowed with them, these tires have the "mountain snoflake" symbol, meaning they are rated excellent for winter traction, was wondering if anyone on HERE has had a set on their truck...

These tires can be studded, you can get them studded right from good year...they have tons of siping on them, nice side wall treads as well...

so next time you think its comical cause someone didnt do their homework...do your homework...its better to be a smartass then a *******!!..

no hard feelings, just dont like people jumping the gun without the facts...maybe others ask about purchases...Im not one of em....I'll post pics guys when I get them mounted tomorrow.:laughing:


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Your post indicated your only research was that they had gotten good reviews. Pretty easy to get a good review from Four Wheeler when you spend a bazillion dollars a year on 
advertising. Or Discount Tire when the markup is huge. 

I do agree they look good, and I truly hope you have good luck with them. 

I don't live in a bubble, so there isn't one to burst. Sorry. Better luck next time


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

2COR517;822091 said:


> Your post indicated your only research was that they had gotten good reviews. Pretty easy to get a good review from Four Wheeler when you spend a bazillion dollars a year on
> advertising. Or Discount Tire when the markup is huge.
> 
> I do agree they look good, and I truly hope you have good luck with them.
> ...


Huh, I was under the impression that you were the "toothless hick in a bubble".

OP, chill out, it was an observation.

PS I spent something like $1400 on tires that I didn't do any research on. Just sick and tired of the crappy 19.5's that are out there, so I figured I would give them a shot.


----------



## T&M SnowMan (Sep 29, 2008)

2COR517;822091 said:


> Your post indicated your only research was that they had gotten good reviews. Pretty easy to get a good review from Four Wheeler when you spend a bazillion dollars a year on
> advertising. Or Discount Tire when the markup is huge.
> 
> I do agree they look good, and I truly hope you have good luck with them.
> ...


just to re-itterate what I said in response, it was assumed that I had bought tires without researching them, not the case, or that I was brainwashed by some Discount Tire employee...haha...I didnt get a review in four wheeler, I read customer reviews on different forums and tire sites, talked to people who sell them, how many people have purchased them there, one place said he hasnt sold any, another said they are popular, I heard both sides of the spectrum with sales...like I said no hard feelings, and I hope I get good results with these tires too, thanks,...they are a very good looking tire..now if I can only get them on the truck...luckily I got a buddy who will throw em on for some beer and pizza...


----------



## T&M SnowMan (Sep 29, 2008)

Seaway25;821769 said:


> What did you pay for 4 of them mounted?


I payed $1074 for the tires at NTB, I mounted them myself, so it would have cost about another $100 to $150 for mounting + disposal of old tires...instead I bought a handle of Captain and gave it to my buddy for using his garage and giving me a hand...best $27.99 I ever spent..!!


----------



## T&M SnowMan (Sep 29, 2008)

I put the Good Year Wrangler DuraTracs (315/70/17's) on my truck last night...they have a slightly more aggressive tread then my other tires (BFG ATKO's). I always had a slight shimie driving down the highway at certain speeds, with these new more aggressive tires I actually get a smoother ride on highway which was more then a little surprising...very happy with the ride of these, a little noisy, but I cant complain, the smoother ride alone may have swayed me from the BFG ATKO's. I will find out for sure after the plowing season...I will post some pictures with them mounted soon..


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

T&M SnowMan;823489 said:


> it would have cost about another $100 to $150 for mounting


Are you serious? That's crazy. Couldn't pay more than 65 up here if you tried. Wow.

Did you get them studded?


----------



## T&M SnowMan (Sep 29, 2008)

2COR517;823513 said:


> Are you serious? That's crazy. Couldn't pay more than 65 up here if you tried. Wow.
> 
> Did you get them studded?


no studding, has the pin holes on the lugs if I wanted to do them, but you can also get them studded right from goodyear...TONS of siping in them...you couldnt get these tires (315/70/R17) for $65...maybe some 245's or something, ..but your not gonna find these for $65 or less anywhere...I would like to see a link to the website with that price for these tires...I would buy another set if they are $65 a piece..haha...


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I was talking about the cost for mount and balance.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

i was looking at getting those exact tires for my 350 and bros 2500HD, after reading reviews about them from guys that put them on 3/4ton and up trucks, the general concensus is that they have a soft sidewall and like to roll during cornering.

a few of the reviews:
Vehicle- 04 f350:
"There was not any info or reviews when I purchased these tires. Fairly happy so far however I do have a lot a tire rollover when I corner. I have since learned that they do not have the best carcus on this tire for use on a 1 ton truck. I think for use on a 1/2 ton or SUV they would be great. I do get good traction in mud and gravel. Great on the farm at slow speeds just a little concearned about curvy highway and backroads. Good overall tire I believe. Hope to get good milage out of them."

07 F250:
"So far not a bad Goodyear. I have never been a fan of Goodyear, but the tirerack rep gave this tire a thumbs up. They do not balance well but I am told that is due to the size I went with. I am happy with the noise, traction and look. I hope they will hold up for 30-40K miles. I have been impressed with the wet traction they don't slip at all. I have had three sets of Nitto tera grapplers on my trucks and if this tire gets comparible mileage I will switch form here on out. If it does not get the miles I will go back to the Nitto and deal with poor wet traction. As far as off road traction goes, I can not say the Dura Trac is better than the Nitto yet, but I feel if I got in a little too deep the Dura Trac would pull better."

08 F250:
"OK on my quest for tires for my 2008 F250 Ive been miserable. Originally it had continental contitrac tr or something, they were ok but gone at 15,000 miles. I put on Gooy Year Wranglre Silent Aromors and loved them except deep snow traction - they filled in with snow and didnt grip. This year they were gone (35,000 miles on them) and I purchased General Grabber AT2 and they ----. They were unsaf efor the truck not stable at all even with 80 PSI in them, truck was al over the road and felt like a boat. Now I changed them out for these Duratracs and Im still not happy. They feel less boat-like at 80PSI and they are more stable but they are NOT even CLOSE to the Wrangler Silent Aromors...... BUY the Good Year Wrangler Silent Armors if you have a heavy truck! You will NOT be disappointed....I am disappointed with the DuraTracs...... very"

02 F150:
"Do not buy if you have a big heavy vehicle. Corner stability is poor. The truck wants to heel in the oposite direction of the turn at higher speeds. Feels like rolling on basketballs. I've had 4 sets of different brands on my truck, but these were the poorest choice by far. Looked great but handle like thin cheap tires with no sidewall strength. Got different brand and now stability is back and I feel safer. Might work on little cars like Jeeps, but not big trucks."

08 F250:
"These tires are really loose . Dont make any sharp turns if you do hang on . Treadwear ----s these tire are wearing way to fast . Lots of noise and rough riding in the red clay they ball up and dont pull. I will buy something else next time . These tires might get 20000 miles and they will be slick . I will Never buy a good year tire again ."

and that is just the ford truck reviews that i filtered through. 

I just dropped $2,028.00 this morning on two sets of Kumho KL71's. 285/75/R16 E range for the 2500HD and 33x12.5x18 E range for the 09 350. from the reviews ive read about these tires, they have excellent snow and ice traction as well as treadwear and are very silent for how aggressive the tread is. Cornering stability is also excellent from what ive read.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

although not as much siping as the duratracs the reviews are:

KL71 pics and review page:
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=Kumho&tireModel=Road+Venture+MT+KL71

duratrac pics and reviews page:
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=Goodyear&tireModel=Wrangler+DuraTrac


----------



## redplowmanson89 (Oct 12, 2009)

what size u running??


----------



## T&M SnowMan (Sep 29, 2008)

like I said earlier, I saw good and bad reviews, but so far I have liked them, the first drive I had was right after I mounted them for 1 hour on 495, also its funny, because I had BFG ATKO's on and they always had a little shake at like 60-65mph, these tires have a great ride, I thought the ride wasnt going to get smoother, but its just what it did...I honestly havent noticed the turning problem, I'll look for it, let everyone know if I experience anything I dont like with these...but like I said, so far...so good


----------



## Seaway25 (Sep 15, 2009)

2COR517;823513 said:


> Are you serious? That's crazy. Couldn't pay more than 65 up here if you tried. Wow.
> 
> Did you get them studded?


That does seem way to high. Average mount and balance around here is $10 a tire.


----------



## T&M SnowMan (Sep 29, 2008)

Seaway25;825228 said:


> That does seem way to high. Average mount and balance around here is $10 a tire.


its around $25 bucks a tire around here, plus tire disposal, comes to about $125 or so...regardless, I mounted them myself, so I didnt pay anything to have them put on...I see you guys are from NY and Canada, so Im sure the prices are different depending on your areas..


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

You did get them balanced right?


----------



## T&M SnowMan (Sep 29, 2008)

stroker79;825943 said:


> You did get them balanced right?


...ahh...whoops...jk...of course I balanced them, I have access to a tire mounter and balancer, I would never not balance a set of tires going on my vehicle, I dont want my truck falling apart because the tires werent balanced...I take care of my truck...I feel bad for the S.O.B that doesnt balance them and all the bolts rattle loose while there driving down the highway..haha


----------



## TerraScraper (Dec 10, 2008)

How did those new tires work out for you ProTouch? Good traction in the snow? Hauling a load? Thanks for the review, Looking for a good set for my 350, my terra grapplers are getting worn and the truck was all over the place last storm


----------



## T&M SnowMan (Sep 29, 2008)

*Duratracs*



TerraScraper;899733 said:


> How did those new tires work out for you ProTouch? Good traction in the snow? Hauling a load? Thanks for the review, Looking for a good set for my 350, my terra grapplers are getting worn and the truck was all over the place last storm


I got the DuraTracs and plowed twice with them now so I have a good feeling for the traction they provide, I like them, I think are just as good as the BFG ATKO's I had on before...I dont get the tire roll that was mentioned in one of the above posts...I have them on my 3/4 ton with about 800+ lbs of weight in the back, not much tire sag at 50psi (I have 315/70/R17's so I cant go much higher on pressure)....I like them, thats all that matters to this guy!


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

I run the DuraTracs in a 325/65R18. 
I love them for snow plowing, very good traction.


I bought them since I wanted a slightly more aggressive tread pattern for mud and snow to self clean better. And my tires are a load range E with a 3860lb rating per tire at 65 psi. I keep them at 65 psi as I often have 2000-3200lbs in the bed of my truck throughout the year.



In regards to the 33/12.50R18 Kumho KL71s that someone mentioned.....while they are a load range E they have a rather low weight rating in lbs (less than 3000lbs per tire) which is what kept me away from anything in the 33/12.50R18 size.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

The tread pattern looks nice and aggressive! Good luck with them. Those Nitto's look awesome as well!


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

Glad to hear you like the tires.



2COR517;821786 said:


> x2. I hear many guys rave about the Workhorses, but I just don't see it.


I'm one of those guys.  I agree, based on looks and the design of the tread, you would think they would not be that great in snow. I have them on a 90 K3500 and 4 studded Workhorses on the back of my C3500 and I love them.


----------



## silvercity (Jan 10, 2009)

I put 4 on the back of one of our super duties and was very impressed with the ride and traction that I just put 4 on my 97 F350 and it rides and plows very well. FYI Sears price match's and I payed $724 installed with tax and new valve stems out the door.


----------

